#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Osteoporoseschmerzen,Schmerzmittel(wirkstoffgruppe n) brauche Rat..! >

## Leviane

Hallo ihr, 
habe seit über einem Jahr Osteoporoseschmerzen
in mittlerweile so einigen Bereichen & bin sehr eingeschränkt. 
Jeden Tag schmerzen & ich würde doch so gerne 
mehr machen können bzw mich regelmäßig Bewegen/leichten Sport. 
Die Sache wurde aber erst vor einigen Monaten 
erkannt & ich wurde mit Vitamin D abgefertigt.  
Gegen die Schmerzen hat man mir nichts gegeben. 
Heute war ich deshalb mal wieder beim Hausarzt & 
der meinte dann es könne noch Monate dauern bis das Vitamin D 
eingebaut ist und die Schmerzen mindert. Ich bin schon richtig frustriert 
& da ich noch andere Sachen habe ist mir das alles zuviel mit dem Ertragen.  
Er meinte nun aber, da ich durch die Standartschmerzmittelexperimente zur 
Zeit eine Speiseröhren&Magenentzündung habe,das er mir keine Schmerzmittel 
mehr verschreiben will & ich alle Wirkstoffgruppen durch probiert hätte.......
verarscht der mich ?!? Immerhin habe ich bisher kein eigens für meine Krankheit 
spezielles Medikament von ihm bekommen..nur Ibu800,Diclofenac&Targin;solch Kram.   
Fragen: 
-stimmt es das man keine Schmerzmittel (mehr) nehmen darf wenn 
man ne Magen/Speiseröhrenentzündung hat (durch Schmerzmittel -.-) 
-welche Schmerzmittelwirkstoffgruppen gibt es  
-welche Medis gibt es speziell bei Osteoporose(schmerzen) 
-und welche Wirkstoffgruppe ist das dann so    
Ich versteh das nicht.. ) : 
Hoffe ihr wisst Rat oder gute Links zu meinen Fragen. 
PS: Habe weg von den allgemeinen Schmerzmitteln
bisher nur Arcoxia bekommen..half nicht & dann was 
gegen die Muskelschmerzen weil man sich ja gut
verspannt nach all den Monaten mit solch Schmerzen:
Trancolong und nun Trolperison 50mg weil ich ja angeblich sonst alles durch hätte.. ?!  :Cry:  
bisherige wirkungslose Medikamente:  
Ibu800,
Tramadol,
Targin,
Novaminsulfon,
Diclofenac, 
....Arcoxia  
...Trancolong

----------


## Nachtigall

http://www.rheuma-liga.de/home/layou...e_sta_467.html
Hallo Leviane,
ich hab dir mal obigen Link reingestellt, da kannst du nachlesen, was man bei Osteoporose machen kann. 
Was deine Fragen zu den Schmerzmitteln betrifft:
Es ist schlichtweg falsch zu behaupten, dass man wegen Magen- bzw. Speiseröhrenproblemen wie Gastritis und Ösophagitis keine Schmerzmittel mehr einnehmen darf.
Ich kenne es aus der Pflege und auch bei mir selber als Rheumapatientin, dass man wohl Schmerzmittel nehmen kann, aber ein Magenmittel dazu nehmen muss. Ich selber nehme Kortison und Arcoxia ein, dazu noch Omeprazol, da ich von den Medikamente zuerst eine Speiseröhrenentzündung Grad 3 bekommen habe, die ist aber abgeheilt, dafür habe ich eine chronische Magenschleimhautentzündung. Omeprazol oder Pantoprazol usw. sollen die Entzündung ausheilen, mir wurde dazu noch, falls ich trotzdem Schwierigkeiten habe, Iberogast Tropfen (pflanzlich) verordnet. Auch Heilerdekapseln tun mir unterstützend ganz gut. 
Zu den Schmerzmitteln an sich:
Ich kenne nicht alle, aber einige. Ibuprofen und Diclofenac zählen zu den leichteren entzündungshemmenden Schmerzmitteln, wobei Ibu 800 schon eine hohe Dosierung ist. Novaminsulfon ist ein mittelstarkes Schmerzmittel,
Tramal/Tramadol ein sehr starkes. Mit den anderen habe ich keine Erfahrung. Arcoxia wird bei Arthrosen und Arthritis eingesetzt und wirkt auf die Gelenke, da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei Osteoporose hilft. 
Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungswerten. Lies einfach auch mal die Webseite in obigem Link, vielleicht ist dir das von Nutzen. Ich hoffe, dir damit ein wenig weitergeholfen zu haben.
Alles Gute!

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Leviane, 
also ich finde es schon heftig, dass bei dir selbst Tramal versagt hat.  Bei mir hat es super gewirkt und zwar leider so super dass ich davon  nimmer wegwollte  :loser_3_cut:  
Arcoxia, Ibuprofen. Novaminsulfon. Waren alle wirkungslos bei mir.
Von Diclofenac hat mir mein Doc damals abgeraten, da die wohl zu sher auf den Magen-Darm-Bereich gehen. 
Mmhh.. Bist denn nur beim Hausarzt in Behandlung oder auch bei nem Facharzt?

----------


## Leviane

Hallo, schön das ich zumindest 2 Antworten hier bekommen habe..
ja ich nehme seit Dezember als man die Entzündungen feststellte Pantoprazol.
Omep 40 mg hatte mir null geholfen. Wirklich anstrengend etwas zu finden das auch hilft *seufz*
Ich werde mich nächste Woche nochmal kümmern zu einem Facharzt zu gehen in Bezug auf die Knochen(schmerzen). 
@Lucy
Ja,die haben sich auch alle gewundert & ich mich sowieso..sowas frustriert !  
Bin wohl gegen einiges resistent..weshalb auch immer? Das ist aber echt sehr unschön,
solch Abhängigkeit...bei mir liegt das Zeug nun einfach in einer Schublade unter -Wirkungslos- abgehakt.

----------

